# help w/RL4F03A tranny!



## farna (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm USAF stationed in Korea. I brought my 93 Sentra over to drive around, but recently it stopped shifting. First and reverse work fine, but it won't upshift. I've searcehd this forum and the net, and it seems thre is a good chance the governor has a stripped gear. The only problem is the location of the governor. The only pic I found shows an access cover on TOP of the trans near the bell housing. My trans doesn't have one there, but does have a large round cover near the top bu pointing toward the FRONT of the tranny. I just want to make sure that's the governor cover before I pop the snap ring and loose something if it's not. The tag underhood says it's an RL4F03A. I've a little experience with US model rear drive trannys, enough to know I really need to know what to expect under that cover before just opening it!


----------



## farna (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's a link to the pic I have about finding the governor.
http://autorepair.about.com/library/illustrations/bl584a-lib.htm
Not sure it's the same model trans. I haven't removed the battery or air filter box, but have looked at the trans real hard. Is it likely I can't even see the governor cover without removing the box and battery, or am I correcct in assuming that forward facing cover is the governor?


----------



## ufa (Oct 10, 2004)

I just resolved this problem a week ago..

please see http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=73175

http://x.1024k.org/cap/cap.html has pics.

you must remove the air filter pipes..


----------



## farna (Nov 5, 2004)

ufa said:


> I just resolved this problem a week ago..
> 
> please see http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=73175
> 
> ...



I read the thread and looked at the pics posted in the forum, but didn't go to the picture site. The first pic that shows exactly where that governor cap is did the trick! I thought that one on the front looked suspiciously like a servo cover -- good thing I didn't take it off! Thanks a lot. I'll go pull the thing and pray for a stripped gear. With any luck I'll be getting in touch with Courtesy soon for a part. I have the part # for the shaft and gear (31859-31x18) that you posted earler. Thanks for the quick reply!!


----------



## farna (Nov 5, 2004)

Just to let anyone insterested know, the gear is stripped! I've never seen one so bad, there is a nice rounded gouge all around the gear's diameter where it should have meshed with the drive gear. It's a wonder I never had problems before. The governor cap had a little sealant around the o-ring, so either the ger's been replaced before or the cap was leaking and sealed. I'm just happy the gear is so bad it has to be the problem!! :fluffy:


----------



## ufa (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm glad to hear you found the same problem.
My gear shifting issue is resolved and things are smooth.

Except I have worse problems now that relate to other things, that I have to take care of  My car is still not roadsafe


----------

